# Need Cheap company sweatshirts contact Amanda! pics of her work attached



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

hey guys I ordered a bunch of company shirts from Amanda, and they did a great job. They do mostly screen printing, but the shirts came out great.
I think I got Gildan sweathsirts heavy weight for like $17 each screen printed.

[email protected]

Also they offer no set up fees I figured I would help you guys out!


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the lead...looking for a good screenprinter. Are they good quality?? and is there a minimum order


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

alternative;966154 said:


> Thanks for the lead...looking for a good screenprinter. Are they good quality?? and is there a minimum order


Well Guys
I talked to Amanda and I only need ten sweatshirts. She tells me no problem. I tell her I want a high quality hoodie made in the USA. No Problem, same brand as I bought from a local company last year and they are bullet proof. I send her my Logo, tell her this is what I want, no problem. She gives me a great price, I tell her no problem. Heck at this price I might order some hats too.

Mike


----------



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

bump for amanda shes designing me some new sweathshirts for this upcoming season. You defiantly can't beat the prices she is offering me on them.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
Just thought I would throw this in, I also ordered hats from Ammanda, she did a great job on them and they were priced right. I only needed ten of them and she was able to fill this order with no problem. I got a bid from a local supplier and the local guy was twice as much as Ammanda was. Great lady to deal with, will get my business in the future.

Regards Mike


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well 5 posts into this thread,so I'll ask it,what does Amanda look like?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

grandview;1053382 said:


> Well 5 posts into this thread,so I'll ask it,what does Amanda look like?


Hi Grandview
Not sure what she looks like, I have only talked to her over the phone but she sounds sexy as hell. Maybe we can get her to post a picture??:salute:

Mike


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

you guys plow anything??? thats some lowww standards lmao


----------



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah lol i thought it was a funny slogan...I have customers asking me for shirts all the time so I guess it worked!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EGLC;1053491 said:


> you guys plow anything??? thats some lowww standards lmao


LOL, Thats one funny slogan


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

flykelley;1053347 said:


> Hi Guys
> Just thought I would throw this in, I also ordered hats from Ammanda, she did a great job on them and they were priced right. I only needed ten of them and she was able to fill this order with no problem. I got a bid from a local supplier and the local guy was twice as much as Ammanda was. Great lady to deal with, will get my business in the future.
> 
> Regards Mike


Mike,
You have pictures of the work you can post? ussmileyflag


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*t-shirts from andrenaline prints*

hey guys i just ordered my shirts from andrenaline prints i cant belive the price for the amount of shirts its cheap well the shirts are on there way should be here anyday now i will let you know how i like them i will keep u guys posted i might have other stuff made too.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

snowplowpro;1058503 said:


> hey guys i just ordered my shirts from andrenaline prints i cant believe the price for the amount of shirts its cheap well the shirts are on there way should be here anyday now i will let you know how i like them i will keep u guys posted i might have other stuff made too.


Hey Snowpro, I have order tees and sweatshirts and hats from Ammanda, paid a little extra to have USA made products but they are very high quality and they look great and are wearing very well. I will for sure be doing more business with her in the future. My hats no one in the area was even close to her price's and the embroidery work is great.

Regards Mike


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i cant wait for the shirts to arrive i called elsewere and even paying the little more for usa brand is cheaper than what other prices i got and i can order as many as i want and still is cheaper everywere else you have to make a minium order but andrenaline is were im gonna order from now on.

thanks guys for referring me to this print shop


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Green Grass;1055343 said:


> Mike,
> You have pictures of the work you can post? ussmileyflag


Here are the sweatshirts.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Green Grass;1055343 said:


> Mike,
> You have pictures of the work you can post? ussmileyflag


Here is a picture of my hats.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

EGLC;1053491 said:


> you guys plow anything??? thats some lowww standards lmao


Thought it but didn't say anything cause I knew someone else would.:laughing:


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

put up some contact info for the people who dont know who she is. i have no idea but her work looks good. i would order some shirts from her


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

09dieselguy;1059034 said:


> put up some contact info for the people who dont know who she is. i have no idea but her work looks good. i would order some shirts from her


Amanada's number is 1-618-960-0016

Regards Mike


----------

